

Writer proves that Discovery aired fake image of Megaladon shark - josephjrobison
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/21/5432864/discovery-channel-megaladon-shark-fake-photograph-george-monbiot

======
codezero
Original

[http://www.theguardian.com/environment/georgemonbiot/2014/fe...](http://www.theguardian.com/environment/georgemonbiot/2014/feb/21/discovery-
channel-giant-shark-documentary-george-monbiot)

